# Vertikale Streifen auf dem Laptop Display



## RyzA (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo!


Meine Frau hat heute ihren neuen Laptop bekommen. Von den Umgewöhnungsproblemen von Win7 auf Win8 mal abgesehen besteht noch das Problem das der Bildschirm leichte Längsstreifen darstellt. Die sind aber nicht komplett durchgehend und an manchen Stellen weniger sichtbar.

Es ist dieses Laptop: Acer Aspire E1-771-33118G1TMnii Notebook

Bei der genauer Grafikbezeichnung steht nur Intel HD 4000 Grafik.
Wir haben schon probiert an den Bildschirmeinstellungen das zu ändern aber nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich hoffe mal das es nicht am Display liegt, ansonsten geht das Teil zurück.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Klingt nach einem defekten Display.


----------



## BiosShock (11. Juli 2014)

Kannst Du mal ein Bild davon machen und hier Posten?


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2014)

Das Thema hat sich erledigt! Wir schicken das Notebook zurück. Meiner Frau gefällt auch der Sound der Lautsprecher nicht.
Von den Problemen mit Win8 mal abgesehen.

Ich werde ihr altes Notebook wieder auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2014)

"Sound"  ?


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2014)

Von mir aus auch "Klang"!

Meine Frau hört auch ohne Kopfhörer auf ihren Notebook und der Klang ist miserabel.
Schade eigentlich, weil das Paket sonst sehr gut ist für den Preis.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Juli 2014)

Naja, die Soundwiedergabe ist bei Notebooks allgemein sehr schlecht... da gibt es nur sehr wenige (teure) Geräte, wo die Soundwiedergabe anständig ist... alles andere ist ehr unterdurchschnittlich - schlecht.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2014)

Das wollte ich damit ebenfalls aussagen.   Ich kenne kein Notebook, das wirklich gut klingt ...    Und ich kenne einige hochwertige Modelle genauer.   Aber für die direkte Tonwiedergabe sind Notebooks einfach aus Prinzip so ungeeignet, dass sich da nicht viel machen lässt. 

Hört deine Frau damit gerne Musik weil es so schön mobil ist, oder einfach nur, weil sie es praktisch findet?    Vielleicht findet man ja irgendwie eine Lösung,  damit sie besser Musik hören kann.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Juli 2014)

Naja, die MSI GT/GX Serie hat schon eine verdammt gute Soundanlage verbaut. Externe Lautsprecher braucht man da nicht. Der kleine Subwoofer bringt doch ganz schön viel bei den Geräten


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich hab ein GE60,  und das klingt wie ne Blechdose.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Juli 2014)

Jop, normal. Da gibts auch keinen Subwoofer. Nur die GT und GX Serie haben einen Subwoofer.... die GS Serie hört sich genauso schlecht an die die GE Serie.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Jop, normal. Da gibts auch keinen Subwoofer. Nur die GT und GX Serie haben einen Subwoofer.... die GS Serie hört sich genauso schlecht an die die GE Serie.


 Möchtest du mir jetzt erzählen, dass dieser Klang plötzlich gut wäre, wenn man noch einen "Subwoofer"  (wenn man ihn denn wirklich so nennen kann ....  )  hinzufügt?     Dann ists ne Blechdose mit ner Bongo. 
Aber guter Klang wird da trotzdem nicht rauskommen.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Juli 2014)

...



> Test MSI GT70 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> Kaum ein Hersteller gibt sich beim Soundsystem derart viel Mühe wie MSI. Das GT70 verfügt über ein *2.1-System*,  das aus zwei Lautsprechern (über der Tastatur) und einem Subwoofer  (Gehäuseboden) besteht. Die THX TruStudio Pro-Technologie und das  Mitwirken von Dynaudio garantieren einen *überdurchschnittlich guten Klang*.  Filme, Spiele und Musiktitel hören sich erfreulich voluminös an. Dank  dem Subwoofer kommt auch der Bass nicht zu kurz. Die hohe  Maximallautstärke ist ein weiteres Highlight.
> Kurzum: Externe Lautsprecher kann man sich getrost sparen. Nur wenige Notebooks erzielen einen vergleichbaren Klang (z. B. das Toshiba Qosmio X770). An die Kopfhörer-Fraktion hat MSI ebenfalls gedacht: Ein *Power-Verstärker* soll die Soundqualität der Audiobuchsen verbessern.





> Test MSI GT70 2PE-890US Gaming-Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> Das MSI GT70 2PE-890US besitzt das gleiche *exzellente Audio-System* wie sein Vorgänger. Neben den beiden Lautsprechern aus dem Hause *Dynaudio *gibt es noch einen* integrierten Subwoofer*,  welcher für satte Bässe sorgt. Auch der Klang der beiden  Stereolautsprecher kann sich sehen lassen und ist für ein Notebook sehr  gut. Höhen und Mitten werden sauber transportiert und klingen auch bei  höherer Lautstärke noch richtig gut. Hier machen sich die Optimierungen  des *Sound Blaster Cinema *bemerkbar. Bei maximaler Lautstärker  müssen in dem Tool die Einstellungen korrekt gewählt werden, sonst kann  der Ton etwas blechern wirken.
> Den *Audioklinken *können wir ebenfalls eine sehr gute Leistung bescheinigen. Das mit dem RightMark Audio Analyzer ermittelte Ergebnis ist *richtig gut*.  Lediglich bei den Verzerrungen erlaubt sich das Testgerät leichte  Schwächen. Das Ergebnis ist jedoch auch stark von den Einstellungen im  Sound Blaster Cinema abhängig. Das hier ermittelte Ergebnis ist ohne die  Software-Verbesserungen ermittelt worden und hat damit noch Luft nach  oben.





> Test MSI GT60 Dominator Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> Seit mehreren Jahren beansprucht MSI die *Spitzenposition* in der Sound-Kategorie. Egal ob Alienware 17 oder Asus G750: Kein System klingt derart gut wie das Dynaudio-Arrangement des GT60/GT70.
> In Kombination mit der *Sound Blaster Cinema*  Technik von Creative, die mehrere Klangverbesserungen bereitstellt,  liefert der 15-Zöller ein ausgewogenes und relativ kräftiges Musik-,  Film- und Spielerlebnis. Weitere Stärken sind der hohe Maximallevel (das  Chassis vibriert dann oft) und der kompakte Subwoofer. Anders als bei  den meisten Notebooks kann man sich externe Lautsprecher sparen. Hut ab!



Ich nutze das selbe Soundsystem schon seit einigen Jahren in meinem Medion X6819 (baugleich mit der MSI GT Serie), daher weiss ich schon, wovon ich rede...


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2014)

> Speaking of which, while the MSI GT70's 17.3-inch, 1920-by-1200-pixel display and video playback are top-notch, the audio is significantly less so. Through headphones the sound was decent, but from the speakers it was* muddy and seemingly distorted at higher levels*. I wasn't in love with the signal output to external speakers either. Call the audio* just passable, despite all the marketing hype and the onboard subwoofer.*
> (Quelle)




Die MSIs klingen vielleicht für ein Notebook ganz gut,  aber du wirst damit trotzdem keinen ordentlichen Klang bekommen.  Wie soll das auch gehen?  Es mangelt einfach am Platz für richtige Lautsprecher. 

Ein Notebook ist nicht die richtige Wahl um Musik zu genießen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2014)

Hier gab es ja noch eine richtige Diskussion!

Also es geht uns nicht um HighEnd Klang, falls das überhaupt bei Laptops möglich ist. Der alte Laptop klingt einfach besser, auch wenn er im Vergleich zu guten Kopfhörern oder Boxen immer noch ******** klingt.

Die Diskussion kann auch damit beendet werden!


----------

